# Help What are these



## grammieb46 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is what Hubby brought home today could anyone tell me what they are used for they where with a lot of knitting needles (14 circular)


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think they are bobbins for making lace, but have no idea why they would be sold with knitting needles. Get your husband to learn to do bobbin lace and he will be busy for the rest of his life!

Edit: Sorry I didn't see the thing at the bottom. I have no idea what that is, but would suggest some sort of measuring device?


----------



## ALBCOS (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow what a find! I think they are a type of spindle/ bobbin for hand spinning.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great buy and a mystery to boot! What is the thing in bottom picture?


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Bobbins for making hand lace. I have bunches of these and are trying to figure out a craft project to use them with. Any ideas? 
I have no idea what the last item is.



ALBCOS said:


> Wow what a find! I think they are a type of spindle/ bobbin for hand spinning.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ALBCOS said:


> Wow what a find! I think they are a type of spindle/ bobbin for hand spinning.


They look like nostepinnes to me, used to wind balls from hanks of yarn.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Damama said:


> Great buy and a mystery to boot! What is the thing in bottom picture?


I have one of those somewhere that I've had for decades, but can't remember what it's used for.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


----------



## ALBCOS (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure, but I think it is to help block large items like an afghan. Don't hold me to it though!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

They are the spindles/bobbins for doing bobbin lace-- google bobbin lace and see what you get. Had a dear friend who did that and that is what her bobbins looked like while she worked on a lovely lace piece set on a wine velvet pillow. Intensive work but gorgeous.

That's quite a haul. not sure what last gadget is-- maybe for winding yarn or something?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The thing on the bottom is a gauge for marking evenly spaced buttonholes in sewing.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think MsNEwKnit is correct about measuring for pleats or buttonholes (sewing). 

There are how to books on making bobbin lace, but I took one close look and thought there were better uses for my time. I do have my great-grandmother's bobbins and some of her lace, but I could never do that, partly because I have no use for the lace after I struggle to make it!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Bobbin lace bobbins.


----------



## Moisiline (Oct 23, 2011)

The bottom gadget is for measuring buttonholes on a sweater evevenly.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Ah, yes, you're right.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

After reading all the thoughts about the bobbins, I think I'd make a wind chime or something with them!


----------



## terbor (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, they are bobbins and I believe the bottom device is a yarn swift. Enjoy.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Tell your DH he did good!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Sine said:


> Tell your DH he did good!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

They are bobbins for Belgian lace.
http://enira.deviantart.com/art/Bobbin-Lace-Board-182059285

You'd need a lot more of them to work some of the patterns.

The bottom thing looks like a pantograph...an instrument for enlarging drawings.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Thank you.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

grammieb46 said:


> This is what Hubby brought home today could anyone tell me what they are used for they where with a lot of knitting needles (14 circular)


The top photo is of wood lace bobbins to make handmade lace. The item in the bottom photo is a buttonhole spacer tool. Not sure what the exact name for it is; but you can adjust the spacing between buttonholes by pulling it out or pushing it in. It's used in sewing/tailoring. This will ensure that the buttonholes are evenly spaced. No, it is not a yarn swift...in the picture, the long vertical slits at the top are used to draw the buttonholes with chalk on a garment. However you usually place it on the garment with the slits going horizontally.

Edit: Can also be used for accurate spacing of tucks, dress & drapery pleats, shirring & smocking. http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/simflex+expanding+gauge.do


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

The gadget the is at the bottom is used to measure and mark buttonholes, I use it when I sew and knit. It's a little more diffiult with the knitting but does help. The top photo is of lace bobbins.What a haul of knitting needles.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Unfortunately, you don't have enough to make a stab at the bobbin lace these bobbins were created for. They are not vintage by any means since many of those were made with glass beaded ends to their handles. You can though substitute bobbins with the slot wooden clothes pins with the "head" on the top or make your own from doweling that has been rounded at the top and a ring notch underneath that. You just need something to hold your threads taught while performing the toss overs needed in that form of lace work. For those that don't know these and tatting are the fastest ways of creating laces because the needle versions require much more time.

If you all owned the Reader's Digest books on sewing and needlecrafts you would already know what and how these tools are used. Being a pattern drafter already taught me how to place buttonholes since they take more than this enlarger to do them correctly. The enlarger is great for making smocking patterns for sure. You make a gauge sample of smocking to see how much fabric is drawn up and what the different stitch patterns will do. You mark you basting stitches in the sample with tailoring chalk and pull out all the basting. Laying the fabric flat you use the expander to find the appropriate chalk marks and you are off and running to mark the actual fabric to be used. Remember there are two forms of smocking--the pre-made/commercial type that you just cut out and apply to the gathered edge of the garment (like ribbing) and the custom stitched type were this marking tool is great to have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Don't know, but they are interesting.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like you got lots of suggestions as to what they are, but looks like he found some great things.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Moisiline said:


> The bottom gadget is for measuring buttonholes on a sweater evevenly.


I agree.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Ditto. I have one and use it a lot.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Cool tool would love to have one of those !


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Cool tool would love to have one of those !


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to be a caterer and used the bottom item to mark sheet cakes into the size serving I wanted to serve. I never thought to use it for buttonholes. That is a wonderful idea


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

The bottom pictured item is used to evenly space buttonholes and buttons. Great little gadget. Wish I had one!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

the last item, the spacer, stretches to increase the distance between the buttonholes, i use mine to space lettering on banners for my church...
Blessings


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

I wondered if the thing at the bottom was something to do with measuring pleats for smocking I can remember having some lovely smocked dresses as a child.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

The bottom photo shows an expandable measuring device for button bands. You can use the number of points for the number of buttons needed and spread over the band so they will be spaced equally.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

The bottom pic is of a measuring device for measuring plaits or tucks in fabric...or for buttonholes...


----------



## jonolaura (Feb 25, 2015)

If they were a bit slimmer I would say they could be lace bobbins.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

The top pix is of bobbins used to make bobbin lace. I have some of that type in my collection as I make bobbin Lace. 
The bottom picture is of a copier. You can copy any drawing, works best on line drawing but if you get good at it you can do a lot more. A pencil is in one end and you stretch it to the size you want and trace the item you want and it reproduces it on another page that you sit next to the original. I think it is also used to enlarge things but I don't know the technique for that.
Ok my art background is showing a lot more than my sewing background. You are all right that is a spacer rather than a copier. Although it may be able to be used for that also....


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/simflex+expanding+gauge.do

I use this when sewing. Handy!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are beautiful lace bobbins. I have so many friends that do bobbin lace.

The bottom is for spacing pleats.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

The wooden bobbins are for bobbin lace. I have some of my Grandmothers.

The metal thing completely defeats me. No idea.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Here you can see photos of bobbin lace being made, with the pillow, pins, pattern, etc., so the curious can see the whole set up. I had the whole thing made for me in Europe long ago. I have small pieces made by master lace makers, but even with lessons, I never produced anything myself. It's a little bit like macrame - a very little bit - but the patterns are produced in that way.

https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=613&q=bobbin+lace+making&oq=bobbin+lace+making&gs_l=img.3...0.0.1.254242.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.msedr...0...1ac..62.img..1.10.658.RSbMHw9bnYs


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

The "thing" on the bottom pictures is a button spacer. You decide where your first button will be and then open or close the spacer to determine how far apart you want the buttons. Evenly spaced, no matter how many buttons you want to use.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

You (and anyone else that has them) could probably sell the bobbins in the classified section. I usually use the pretty, beaded English bobbin lace type, but do use this kind sometimes.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


I wish I had one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> They look like nostepinnes to me, used to wind balls from hanks of yarn.


No, not nostepinnes - you have to be able to slide the ball of yarn off of them once it is wound - they are used to hand wind center-pull balls. Nostepinnes are larger, slightly tapered and no knobs on the ends.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

grammieb46 said:


> This is what Hubby brought home today could anyone tell me what they are used for they where with a lot of knitting needles (14 circular)


The bottom picture may be something for marking fabric to place pleats???


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


How absolutely clever! I can think of dozens of uses for it now that you've identified what it does - pleats, marking for smocking, anything that needs precise measuring.

Thank you for identifying it.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Moisiline said:


> The bottom gadget is for measuring buttonholes on a sweater evevenly.


That's right Moisiline. I used to have and use one of those. Probably still have it in the storage shed.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's right!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Ellemck said:


> I wish I had one.


I posted a link previous to your post; Nancy's Notions sells them.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The first pic looks like bobbins to me.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Wooden 'things' are lace bobbins (my father used to make them). No idea what the metal thing is,sorry. May not even be related to textiles!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know where your husband went but I'd love to send mine there! I adore circular knitting needles!


----------



## Ladyhawke33 (Mar 29, 2011)

The bottom item is a tool used to measure the placement of pleats in a skirt.


----------



## Knitting Knuckles (Jan 19, 2015)

The gadget in the bottom picture is opened up for hanks of yarn while you make a ball.


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

Never heard of the spacer thing but very clever!!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I have been looking everywhere (!) for the item in your 3rd picture. It's for marking where buttonholes go. It expands so you can make them as close or far apart as you choose. If anyone can tell me where I can find one, I'd be grateful. I've looked in all the stores & online places I can think of.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mom used to have one just like that (she was a seamstress)

It's a Simflex Folding Measure, Vintage Buttonhole Spacer, Hem Marker, Metal Folding Expandable Sewing, Quilting, Knitting Notion, Tool found on

http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/196697454/simflex-folding-measure-vintage

You are very smart ladies!!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> Mom used to have one just like that (she was a seamstress)
> 
> It's a Simflex Folding Measure, Vintage Buttonhole Spacer, Hem Marker, Metal Folding Expandable Sewing, Quilting, Knitting Notion, Tool found on
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Now that I know what it's called, I will surely be successful in my search. (The one on Etsy was sold.) Thanks again--much appreciated!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Exactly, and I wish I had one!



MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

For bobbin lace. Google to see examples. A friend does this. Beautiful, intricate lace.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think the bottom item is for winding yarn. It can be extended into a circle and yarn wound around it. I think there is another part to it that would hold it up so the yarn would wrap around it while it moves around in a circle. Nancy from Woodbridge Va.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry-I am wrong. N


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

The last thing, accordion shaped, is for sewing. I use one to measure the distance between the button holes so they're exactly the same distance apart.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thing at the bottom is a very very handy buttonhole spacer. You can use it primarily for sewing but equally as well for knitting and crochet. You can set it for the button holes you've already knitted and transfer the spacing to the button side. If you like to change the spacing on a project this is handy. The first pic is of lace bobbins and the middle is of course addi circular needle might be lace size.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


I have one and that is what it is used for. Very handy.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/simflex+expanding+gauge.do
> 
> I use this when sewing. Handy!


I just ordered one! Can't wait to get it. I'm at a stopping point in a sweater I'm knitting because the button/hole bands are knit separately and of course the button holes have to be determined...ugh. I hate it when some detail like that interrupts the knitting!
Using the tool for lettering spacing is also a boon.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

If you have a Joann's nearby, they have the button spacer in stock, and you can use their coupons to get a discount...you must sign up online to get the flyers delivered to your home with the deals of the month, or online and print them.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

The top picture is bobbins for lace making. The last picture is for measuring Buttonhole placement.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

If only! No Joann's in Canada, that I know of. Will check Michael's, but doubt it. I'd love that gizmo!



Bebekka said:


> If you have a Joann's nearby, they have the button spacer in stock, and you can use their coupons to get a discount...you must sign up online to get the flyers delivered to your home with the deals of the month, or online and print them.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

You can buy it online then. I know Michael's doesn't carry it because it's in the notions/sewing dept.

Nancy's Notions has it:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/product/simflex+expanding+gauge.do?sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Lcbrud (Dec 26, 2014)

Those wooden things look **** bobbins for lace making-- bobbin lace !


----------



## georgekelli (Jan 16, 2014)

I want that button spacer!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Bobbins for lace-making. Saw them used in Bruges, Belgium.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

I know the top ones are for lace-making and the bottom for making evenly spaced buttonholes. Is there a prize?? I actually have both of these. Somewhere. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I think they are bobbins for making lace, but have no idea why they would be sold with knitting needles. Get your husband to learn to do bobbin lace and he will be busy for the rest of his life!
> 
> Edit: Sorry I didn't see the thing at the bottom. I have no idea what that is, but would suggest some sort of measuring device?


The bottom item is used to evenly space buttons and buttonholes on a garment.


----------



## mcaland (Sep 19, 2014)

The top picture are bobbins for bobbin lace making. You need a lot more to make Bobbin Lace. 
My mother had one of the last pictured items. It is for sewing. Stretched from the top to bottom so you can evenly space button holes. You can use it for marking cloth for pleats or any thing you need to space apart equally.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I bet the things at the bottom are use for to measure things that need to be evenly places. Pleats lept into my mind.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

The bottom one, depending on its size, looks like a tool for spacing buttons evenly.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Bobbins for lace.
last picture is a button spacer 
Nice stash.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

The bottom thing is for pleat making - not seen one in many years.


----------



## Jannette Burke (Nov 21, 2014)

The bottom thing is for pleat making - not seen one in many years.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Definitely Bobbins for Bobbin lace. The Museum had them on display with some Hair weaving and lace. Ladies used to keep their hair in a container on the dresser with a hole in the lid and later weave and lace make jewelry to wear. Some Blonde hair was saved to use in weapon sites as they were very thin. You know what the circular needles are for.
The bottom picture can still be bought. It is for spacing buttons & button holes. I have used it in many craft projects when I want to divide a space evenly. Most of KPs got it spot on.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I think they are bobbins for making lace, but have no idea why they would be sold with knitting needles. Get your husband to learn to do bobbin lace and he will be busy for the rest of his life!
> 
> Edit: Sorry I didn't see the thing at the bottom. I have no idea what that is, but would suggest some sort of measuring device?


Top ones are lace bobbins. The one on the bottom looks like a paper sorter but I'm not sure. Great find on the needles! 
:thumbup:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Those items in the top photo are bobbins to make bobbin lace, which is done with a pinned and twisted pattern. They are not for hand spinning or weaving. The item in the bottom photo is used to space buttonholes evenly in sewing.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Top pics: bobbins for making Bobbin Lace
second pics: circular knitting needles
third: a type on swift for winging/stretching yarn.


----------



## karno49 (Nov 13, 2014)

What a darling your husband is buying these for you!!! Treasure him.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

The bottom pix is of a gadget used to mark for pleats in sewing, and I think maybe for smocking.


----------



## Bee-g (Dec 9, 2014)

top defenaly lace bobbins. and the bottom defenaly a button/buttonhole spacer.

thats a find I would have love to find. I love to try bobbin lace . and the button hole spacer would be of use for my pre 16 centry clothing.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

The last item is a expandable device for marking buttonholes.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

Very interesting.


----------



## pasttimeknitter (Dec 14, 2014)

It is a measuring device that expands. Good for marking buttonholes and buttons.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Top picture,mobbing for bobbin lace. Some of them are upside down. The thread is wound between the two lathed areas, fatter part is at the bottom and picked up with the hands for the bobbin movements.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

puttersmom said:


> The bottom pix is of a gadget used to mark for pleats in sewing, and I think maybe for smocking.


Also for spacing buttonholes.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


I agree with you.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I agree - thread/yarn bobbin for loom knitting. ??


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


Oh, now that is cool. What a great tool!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Since these are fiber relates items, they may have been sold at an auction, yard sale, flea market as one package. T


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome find.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> The bottom spacer is used to space out buttonholes or pleats when sewing; all you do is place end of spacer on the top & bottom of the item, and mark where the spacer points rest in between to get evenly spaced buttonholes or pleats.


This is correct :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What an interesting find and a wonderful husband.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

